# 27 Zoll TFT, Full HD Monitor den man an die Wand bauen kann



## juliuselectro (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute, 
bin auf der Suche nach einem 27 Zoll TFT, Full HD Monitor den man an die Wand bauen kann. Der Monitor sollte mit Wandhalterung maximal 300 Euro kosten, er sollte dünn sein, außerdem sollte es kein Fernseher sondern ein Monitor sein, Reaktionszeit 2ms wäre super,der Monitor sollte schwarz sein, über einen guten Kontrast verfügen und die Wandhalterung muss bzw. sollte nicht ausfahrbar sein, denn der Monitor sollte nah an der Wand sein (schwenkbar auch nicht).
Ich habe bereits einen geeigneten Monitor gefunden allerdings ist es bei diesem nicht möglich ihn an die Wand zu Bauen.
Hier der Link zu Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S27B350H LED 68,6 cm widescreen: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Bitte Vorschläge!

Danke schon mal!


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (5. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt sicherlich auch Halterungen für normale TFTs. Standfuß kann man ja abbauen 
Oder du gehst unter die Heimwerker ^^


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. Dezember 2012)

Für was verwendest du den Monitor?
P.S. 2ms Reaktionszeit hat kein Monitor unter 1000€ . Das ist nur ne Werksangabe vom Grey-to-Grey Wechsel. Die besten (bezahlbaren) TNs schaffen allerdings inzwischen 3ms.
Für die Wandmontage brauchst du die Vesa Bohrungen (haben inzwischen viele Monitore)



CRY_OF_FE4R schrieb:


> Es gibt sicherlich auch Halterungen für normale TFTs. Standfuß kann man ja abbauen
> Oder du gehst unter die Heimwerker ^^


 
Einfach auf die Vesabohrungen achten, und das wars.
Zum Thema Heimwerker: Mein Onkel hat sich in seine Hochmoderne Küche nen 37 od. 40 Zoll LED Fernseher an die Wand gehängt, aber so das der TV mit der Wand bündig ist (das sieht Mega Geil aus )


----------



## Imbattable (5. Dezember 2012)

Was du suchst ist ein Monitor mit VESA-Halterung:

TFT 16:9/16:10 mit Diagonale ab 27", VESA: 100x100 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und ein Wandhalter (z.B. bis 27 Zoll: Mount Massive MFS 50 | Mount Massive | LCD Wandhalter -).


----------



## juliuselectro (12. Dezember 2012)

hab jetzt diesen monitor Asus VE278H 68,58 cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör und ihn mit einer gewöhnlichen hama tv halterung an die wand gebracht (vesa Halterung)
danke


----------

